# First PAID Job - EVER!!!



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 28, 2006)

This is the first time EVER that anyone has paid me to do a photography session - It was soooo stressful (as I had NO CLUE what I was doing) - and the whole shoot lasted less than 20 minutes (kids were crying and we spend most of the 20 minutes chasing them around anyway.... very stressful.  Anyway, I charged $65.00 for the whole session... which, I've heard is a deal.  I'm hoping the mother will be happy... I'll die if she just hates them... again, this was my FIRST JOB EVER!!!!  Shots all around!

Here are a few I took.  Out of 100 shots, only about 15 came out nicely.

Please let me know what YOU all think - was it worth her $65 based on these alone?


----------



## Corry (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't think she'll hate them! I think she'll love them! Beautiful pics!


----------



## Arch (Jan 28, 2006)

I think she got plenty for her money, you've done a good job here. especially like the one were they're playing in the sand, that rock was a great backdrop. :thumbup:


----------



## bace (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow. Love these.

4 is standing out for me.


----------



## JohnMF (Jan 28, 2006)

number 4 was the one that struck me too

very nice


----------



## JonMikal (Jan 28, 2006)

very nice work Taralyn. #4 is a obvious favorite


----------



## terri (Jan 28, 2006)

You caught a lot of cute expressions here - I'm sure she'll think they're all wonderful!  

Way to go - congrats!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 28, 2006)

Wow, thank you everyone!  I can now breathe a little!  I've been stressing over all of these since I've never taken money for my time before.  I am showing her all the pics on Tuesday and now, I can feel a little more confident that she will be happy with them.


----------



## markc (Jan 29, 2006)

You got some great pics of the little monsters... I mean cuties. She should be really happy with them.


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 29, 2006)

No doubt: Photo 4 is the absolute winner of this series here!
And I also like 5, though your camera may not have been to happy to be having sand thrown at it...  But for the photo it was worth it .

(I have never done photos at an appointment *for money* - the ballet rehearsal pics need to be a favour to that little ballet school, with only the basic expenses for the prints being paid for, or else that school would go bust  --- others sew costumes in their free time or build the stage decorations, so there... But that session was an appointed one...)


----------



## skylark (Jan 29, 2006)

$65!!! That's around £40 GBP for the SET.A friend at college charges £25 for  a single A4 shot and people are more than happy with that so your client has got a good deal. The fact that you have really captured the enthusiasm and happiness of these youngsters is a bonus. Sorry to break the consensus but I like the one wher the kid is airborne I just love the energy in that one.
Good shooting and I suggest you use this portfolio to incerease your charges .


----------



## photo gal (Jan 29, 2006)

Lovely shots one and all.....She'll be thrilled........I know I would be!  Nice job!  : )


----------



## danalec99 (Jan 29, 2006)

Another vote for 4!

Congrats!!


----------



## Alison (Jan 29, 2006)

The last was my favorite of the series! I think you did a very nice job and I'm sure your client will be happy


----------



## duelinthedeep (Jan 29, 2006)

i'll be happy with shots like that!

cheers:cheers:


----------



## AIRIC (Jan 29, 2006)

Wow! Great shots, you really captured the kids well. I know she will be very happy. Kids that age are never easy to shoot or control and if you want to pose them you have to do it in the first ten minutes or so as they only get cranky and out of control after that.

Eric


----------



## ClarkKent (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice work here.  I think she will be happy


----------



## JonK (Jan 30, 2006)

congrats taralyn...those first shoots are pretty nerve-wracking...think you did a fine job.


----------



## Mohain (Jan 30, 2006)

Taralyn Romero said:
			
		

> was it worth her $65 based on these alone?


 
I should coco! Nice job you've done there. She should be well pleased. Well done


----------



## sfaribault (Jan 30, 2006)

YES !!!

Steve


----------



## saulmr (Jan 30, 2006)

Great work, I loved #3 & #5. Congratulations on your first job!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 30, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I also like 5, though your camera may not have been to happy to be having sand thrown at it...  But for the photo it was worth it


 
Oh, I was FREAKING out! I just had to keep telling myself "warranty" "warranty"! I barely let anyone but me hold the D50 let alone do I often put it in the line of sand fire!  



			
				skylark said:
			
		

> your client has got a good deal. The fact that you have really captured the enthusiasm and happiness of these youngsters is a bonus. Sorry to break the consensus but I like the one wher the kid is airborne I just love the energy in that one.Good shooting and I suggest you use this portfolio to incerease your charges .


 
Thank you! The one where she is jumping happened totally by accident, actually. I was trying to get her to pose by the grass and she saw a little baby bunny and went absolutely NUTS! She started jumpin up and down and I just had to take advantage haha



			
				AIRIC said:
			
		

> Wow! Great shots, you really captured the kids well. I know she will be very happy. Kids that age are never easy to shoot or control and if you want to pose them you have to do it in the first ten minutes or so as they only get cranky and out of control after that.


 
Wow, yes, you are soooo right! I learned really fast that they didn't care one bit if I had to change lenses or adjust the lighting callobration. I was getting sooo frustrated and finally just gave up and decided to follow them around - that's when I got the best shots I think! Young kids are definitely the greatest photo challenge I've had so far!  


Thank you everyone else who took the time to help boost my photo confidence! I really enjoy hearing so many nice things from my fellow photo mentors!


----------



## Rob (Jan 31, 2006)

You've done really really well here - clean shots of the kids and captured their emotions - she better be happy with them, especially for that price!

Rob


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Jan 31, 2006)

Thank you ROB!

Well, good news all around everyone - she loved them when I showed them to her this morning and promptly wrote me a check!  She even told me she'd keep me in mind for her next family photo session - whoo hoo!


----------



## markc (Feb 1, 2006)

Taralyn Romero said:
			
		

> Wow, yes, you are soooo right! I learned really fast that they didn't care one bit if I had to change lenses or adjust the lighting callobration. I was getting sooo frustrated and finally just gave up and decided to follow them around - that's when I got the best shots I think! Young kids are definitely the greatest photo challenge I've had so far!


That's what works best for me, too.


----------



## bellaPictures (Feb 2, 2006)

Congrats Taralyn......you can breathe easily now. I remember having sleepless nights with my first ever paid job wondering whether they will like their photos or not. Im lucky to say, (knock on wood) that i havent had any disappointments yet!! So good on you for doing a great job! Im sure there will be more to come!


----------



## carlphoto (Feb 2, 2006)

Great work! ...I guess soon will have some more paid assignments.


----------



## Joerocket (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, I agree these are some great shots! Very inspirational. Curious to know, what exactly did she get, did you just get a print of each pic that turned out well? did you pay for the prints to be made? just curious as to how you went about it. Again, great series!

-Joe


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you BellaPictures, Carlphoto, and Joerocket!

Joerocket - when it came to the prints, I told her that she could have all the digitial negatives and then print the pictures at her own discretion. I would've loved to have done it for her but couldn't find an affordable way around it. I don't trust WAl-mart for my digital photos and all the nice places are too expensive for anything bigger than a 4x6! 

*How does everyone else do it??? I would love to know from all the digital photographers out there. I am just starting out and need all the advice/help I can get business wise!*


----------



## Joerocket (Feb 3, 2006)

when you say you gave her the digital negatives, did you burn them to a cd? or email them? just curious. I wish there was a cheaper way to get digital prints made too, they are way too expensive everywhere I've seen.

-Joe


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Feb 5, 2006)

I burned the digital negatives to a CD and gave the CD to her - not all the pictures but the 15 or so best ones.  

Yah, if anyone here knows of a cheap way to get digital prints, please let me know - I am assuming one would have to buy their own photo printer, ink, photo paper, etc but its not like that is really a cheap alternative either.... kind of frustrating actually.


----------



## ClarkKent (Feb 5, 2006)

Taralyn Romero said:
			
		

> Yah, if anyone here knows of a cheap way to get digital prints, please let me know - I am assuming one would have to buy their own photo printer, ink, photo paper, etc but its not like that is really a cheap alternative either.... kind of frustrating actually.



Depending on the size of the prints, sometimes for proofs I will take them to a Local printer, somewhere Like a Ritz or something and have them print  the proofs.  Havn't really gave them a finalized photo, cuase, most of the time I do most of my own printing.


----------

